# New pup!



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, we've had him for a week now and so far he's been great. Introducing "Aspen Hills Lucky Seven" Call name Griff! I'll be updating this with his progress for me to look back on and for anyone else who cares haha! I'll be involved with the wasatch chapter of NAVHDA so don't hesitate to come say hi if you see us. Also, I've got some pigeons homed and I'll have a launcher soon I'll be doing training in Utah county if anyone with a new or old pup would like to meet up. I would love to go on some bird hunts next year with new peeps! Anyways, we had our first field exploration day yesterday and it was nice to get him out. So, without further ado!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great looking pup!8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Brendo,
I am located in Utah County, and am working on training my new dog (English Setter) as well.
I would gladly meet up with you sometime, if you would like some company.
Jack is not a pup (just turned 3 yrs.), but seems to have great instincts, just needing some "whoa" training and I try to get him on birds any chance I get.
I have had him for a couple months now.
I will be doing a lot more work this Spring, after I get done chasing chukars.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Great looking pup!!


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Exciting times ahead, congrats.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

bowhunter_3 said:


> Brendo,
> I am located in Utah County, and am working on training my new dog (English Setter) as well.
> I would gladly meet up with you sometime, if you would like some company.
> Jack is not a pup (just turned 3 yrs.), but seems to have great instincts, just needing some "whoa" training and I try to get him on birds any chance I get.
> ...


Heck yeah that's awesome! I'll pm you!


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

A few pictures of Jack.
I look forward to doing some training with you.


----------



## rayray (Dec 21, 2015)

I get my Griff in 2 weeks, i'd love to try to get out with you in the future.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

rayray said:


> I get my Griff in 2 weeks, i'd love to try to get out with you in the future.


Let's do it! Pm me and we'll figure something out!


----------



## Logan_L_88 (Nov 27, 2017)

I just got a new pup myself. I’d love to catch up and do some training/hunting. Daisy is 10 weeks and loving life.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Logan_L_88 said:


> I just got a new pup myself. I'd love to catch up and do some training/hunting. Daisy is 10 weeks and loving life.


Nice!! I'm pretty sure I've seen you and your pup over on the navhda Facebook page! We should definitely get out. What part of Utah are you in?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I Got him on his first planted birds Today and I was impressed. The video link shows one of the times he got scent about 20 yds out. The pigeon we used kept flying 50-200 yds and landing so we got to work it Multiple times.


----------

